# What I did would be hard even for a very confident person



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

I was driving with a bike when I saw this lovely girl waiting in a bus-stop. There were more people around her. I turned around and started talking with her. For some reasons, I was very calm, confident, even a bit aggressive.

Yes, I got her contacts and drove away. 

She said: 'wow, that was brave'. Can a social anxious person hear more pleasant words?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, just wow. well done.


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

nice! i'm curious how that conversation went. what inspired you?


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

kostyalevin said:


> nice! i'm curious how that conversation went. what inspired you?


Her red hair.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

playyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Tech-9 may have to make a new song about you..

Just goes to show ya..if ya really want something you can do it regardless of your shyness


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Huh. That's.. pretty awesome. And brave. I need some balls like you.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

AndyLT said:


> Her red hair.


Nice, haha. Well done. :yes 
I'd probably just get slapped if I tried something like you did, though.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, that musn't have been easy. Congratulations for getting your reward for your efforts though


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

What kind of bike were you riding?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Nice, haha. Well done. :yes
> I'd probably just get slapped if I tried something like you did, though.


 I'd just get the look. :sus and :no!


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, that's great! Now there's some inspiration for the rest of us!


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

See this lil steps you have just taken :clap You can take many more :clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

How did you drive with a bike?:sus

Anyway, well done! It just goes to show what you can do when you put your mind to it.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'd just get the look. :sus and :no!


Hmm, which one is worse? :con


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Drive by flirting, good idea, if u get shut down u can just leg it real fast


----------



## kurtjb (Aug 27, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark wrote:


> I'd just get the look. :sus and :no!


First, you need to stop chasing bald, blue-faced women with eyeballs that vary in size. ( :sus )

Personally if I tried that I'd probably get the , followed by the :wife, and then she'd make fun of me with the old :kma, and then do the old "rejection dance" :banana, followed by the "evil rejection dance" :evil .

Then a second girl would walk up with a sign saying: :agree

Then I'd go home and :flush

(Just kidding, I don't think it would be quite that bad! )

Anyway, good job AndyLT!


----------



## cflage (Mar 19, 2011)

I tip my hat to you, sir. That was awesome.


----------



## Rodin (May 11, 2011)

Congrats on following through - I sometimes find myself starting an interaction and in the middle of it going "omg, what did I get myself into". That's when I freak out and run away.


----------



## Rodin (May 11, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'd just get the look. :sus and :no!


Go green hulk on her! ARGGHGHGHGHGH!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AndyLT said:


> I was driving with a bike when I saw this lovely girl waiting in a bus-stop. There were more people around her. I turned around and started talking with her. For some reasons, I was very calm, confident, even a bit aggressive.
> 
> Yes, I got her contacts and drove away.
> 
> She said: 'wow, that was brave'. Can a social anxious person hear more pleasant words?


It is pretty interesting . Awesome work, though!


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like this story, hope it turns out well


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Well, THAT's impressive. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## SunnyFriday86 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow.You really did a huge step.I wish more people with SA could just magically get confident and aggressive lol.


----------



## plane123 (May 31, 2011)

drive with a bike???

well done anyways


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

That must of been a big step for you, well done. :clap


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Yay good for you!


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

That right there is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## GlassPaperBag (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

wooooo!


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Good job!!! That was extremely brave. :yes


----------



## OGirly (Aug 2, 2011)

Jimminy_Billy_Bob said:


> Drive by flirting, good idea, if u get shut down u can just leg it real fast


I lol'ed 

Good for you, well done!


----------



## scheu (Aug 23, 2011)

this
right here
is my

swag

:boogie


----------

